# Happy Holidays



## Hooked (24/12/19)

Wishing everyone a relaxing and safe holiday time.
For those who will be working ... so sorry!​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/1/20)

OK my holiday starts tomorrow on my 2 year vapeversity [can't believe it's so long already ], cruizing down the South coast to Southport ,
10 glorious [I hope ] days of sun, sea, G and T's on a deserted beach , ooh heaven , good books , minimum people
no cellphones, pc's and laptops. So don't miss me , I'll be back .

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (1/1/20)

ARYANTO said:


> OK my holiday starts tomorrow on my 2 year vapeversity [can't believe it's so long already ], cruizing down the South coast to Southport ,
> 10 glorious [I hope ] days of sun, sea, G and T's on a deserted beach , ooh heaven , good books , minimum people
> no cellphones, pc's and laptops. So don't miss me , I'll be back .



Sounds like heaven @ARYANTO ! 

And congrats on your 2nd vapeversary!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

